# Apache2 - erroro_log



## ultrakollega (19. September 2005)

Hi!

Meine Apache2 Error_Log enthält momentan ziemlich viele solcher Zeilen:



> [Thu Sep 15 20:59:39 2005] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
> [Thu Sep 15 20:59:39 2005] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec2)
> Destroying config 0x817b9b0
> Destroying config 0x8179408
> ...



Apache2 startet ganz normal. Habe PHP5 am laufen.

Jemand ne Idee was das soll bzw. ob das normal ist?

Danke


----------



## Dr Dau (21. September 2005)

Hallo!

*Zur ersten Zeile:*

Selfhtml sagt dazu:


> warn
> Alle Fehlermeldungen, auch die unkritischen, über die ein anfragender Client nicht informiert wird, werden protokolliert.
> *Beispiel*: "[warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache] ..."
> *Ursache*: Der Server ist zwar für den Einsatz von SSL (sichere Bedingungen) konfiguriert, aber es existiert kein Cache dafür.


Apache.org sagt dazu:


> SSLSessionCacheDirective
> 
> Description: Type of the global/inter-process SSL Session Cache
> Syntax: SSLSessionCache _type_
> ...


Damit würde ich erstmal anfangen.

*Zur zweiten Zeile:*

Da könnte evtl. ein Blick in die Dokumentation zu suEXEC weiterhelfen.

Der Rest so scheint mir, sind Folgeerscheinungen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

